# Looking for critique / advice



## lilikamasha (15 d ago)

Hello,
I would be really happy about some critique / advice. What should I be working on?
Thank you very much.
Lilika


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I'm guessing the last one is you newest one? I can see the improvement between the pictures, I like the last one! You may want to work on hair, be careful to look at hair as a shape too. Kirsty partridge is a great resource for learning about that.


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

I agree with Janique, the one of the old man is excellent! I think the forehead wrinkles could use some darker points, however, mostly in areas where there are really meant to be heavy creases or sagging skin. But the wrinkles around the mouth, the frown lines, have good depth!


----------



## lilikamasha (15 d ago)

Thank you very much.
I've had problems with drawing hair for quite a bit now so I definitely have to work on that.
I will work on this drawing a bit more, especially the forehead and the hair, and practise drawing hair in general. 

I did another one today. The hair bugs me again haha...
Edit: worked a bit more on the two pictures.


----------



## Micky Wagmo (6 d ago)

Your talent is obvious, your training might be questioned. However, just like all of us, repetitive drawing something again and again and darn, yes, I must do this again- type self discipline does help us improve. I've been asked to give a "Ted" type talk in March-23 on how drawing has influenced art. Oh joy! and ugh! I'll begin the outline disclosing how many drawings/sketches Rembrandt did before he hit on the best depiction of his subject. I hate this truth, but I must do the same, we all must... so go ahead, wear down you pencils or charcoals.
Be sure to pay attention to your values, least you run into the problems related to reduced contrast.
Your hair lines are (to me) a bit contrived or controlled. My suggestion would be to make a few hair-line drawings you'd plan to discard. This simple method allows us to relax more, and being a relaxed artist is to be more masterful. Keep drawing, you'll continue to improve. (I included a self portrait by Rembrandt.)


----------

